# GREAT Vet Hospitals on East Coast?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know if anyone here has been following my dog's story on Facebook, but I'll put it here since it's a huge group of animal lovers who may be able to help. I've contacted a few vets already and they won't look at her.

My dog is a 1 year old spayed female Pomeranian. She was supposed to go in for surgery for luxating patellas on March 4th (Monday). They had to cancel the surgery when they knocked her out and did her first round of x-rays (don't ask me why they waited until then to do x-rays.... uuuuugh). They said her knee is completely twisted and her patella is fused to the bone. I'm glad that the vet didn't try to perform surgery that he knew was over his head. 
Now we're trying to find a place who will take her in sooner than April (University of Pennsylvania is booked until then, and they're not sure if they're able to fit me in during April). I'm willing to wait that long for an appointment, but I was wondering if anyone knew any good orthopedic vets who would know what to do to take away some of her pain. She's already on huge doses of Rimadyl and G&C.

Copy of her X-Ray. It's her right leg (marked R, not photo R) that's the worst.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been following and reading your post here reminded me...I don't know any personally, but let me check with some family friends. The father is a horse veterinarian/surgeon who does some pretty fancy surgeries on racehorses and such. Obviously he wouldn't treat dogs, but he might know some good places that you could try contacting if you haven't already. They're located in Pennsylvania. I'll let you know if I get any suggestions from them! And I'm sorry Adrian's been having so much trouble... ><


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

WOOHOO!

We may be able to be worked into an appointment this weekend since teeeechnically she has a broken bone (her fibia is pulling away from her tibia)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooooh, glad you might get in sooner! My friend said that they've taken dogs to Cornell for surgery, and a practice in Anapolis, she didn't say the name. Keep us updated (here or on FB)!


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

Cornell and Tufts were the first two that came to my mind, but I am glad to hear she has an appt!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Still no appointment yet.  They're supposed to give 24 hour call back after a referral but I still haven't heard anything back from either vet in almost a week. 

I may look into Cornell. One of the docs that they consult is up there.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

NC State


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to take one of my previous dogs to Penn. I was so impressed with the medical and surgical care, the facility itself and the humanism of the staff. Did your own vet call to get the consult visit at Penn?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep. The vet called Wednesday with all of her info and faxed her records over to them and they haven't heard back yet.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Tufts was AMAZING for my close friends horse, and have literally given my dog Callie a new chance at life. I sing their praises from the rooftop :lol: 
How is your dog doing?


----------

